# Sunday Special – Sidekicks



## luckytrim (Jan 26, 2020)

Sunday Special – Sidekicks

Today, I give you a ‘Sidekick’, and you give me the  
...famous character / personality they are associated with  ...

1. Ed McMahon 
2. George Costanza
3. Samwise Gamgee
4. Ed Norton
5. Tattoo
6. Dwight Schrute
7. Donkey
8. Robin Quivers
9. Sancho Panza
10. Andrew Ridgeley
11. Waylon Smithers
12. Willow Rosenberg
13. Andy Richter
14. Gromit
15. Pedro Sanchez
16. Rhoda Morgenstern
17. Garth Algar
18. Paul Shaffer
19. Larry Dallas
20. Jimmy Olsen
21. Igor
22. Pat Brady
23. Pat buttrum
24. Dick Greyson
25. Gabby Hayes
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
1. Johnny Carson
2. Jerry Seinfeld
3. Frodo Baggins
4. Ralph Kramden
5. Mr. Roarke
6. Michael Scott - The Office (2005-13)
7. Shrek
8. Howard Stern
9. Don Quixote de la Mancha
10. George Michael (Wham!)
11. C. Montgomery Burns
12. Buffy Summers
13. Conan O'Brien
14. Wallace (Wallace and Gromit)
15. Napoleon Dynamite
16. Mary Richards (The Mary Tyler Moore Show )
17. Wayne Campbell (Saturday Night Live, Wayne's World  movies)
18. David Letterman
19. Jack Tripper (Three's Company)
20. Clark Kent
21. Dr. Frankenstein
22. Roy Rogers
23. Gene Autry
24. Bruce Wayne
25. Lash LaRue


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 26, 2020)

25/25 must be good with sidekicks!


----------

